# Coat Question



## Cristina76 (Jan 7, 2007)

ok... so I'm thinking of getting Grizzly's coat cut. and keep his tail and face hair long. Here is why, He loves the sprinklers, and I want him to have fun. but it tangles his hair like crazy plus he's soaked and runs in the house and it's a mess. Plus it's like in the 80s and hes panting like crazy. He's definatly hot. and it's not really hot yet, summer's are high 90's low 100's. 

So here's my question, if i get his hair cut shorter will or can that ruin his coat? If i decide in the future to have him grow it out?

I want his hair long so bad, but to me he's a dog first, and should be able to act like a dog.. LOL ... asnd not me worring about what he's doing to his beautiful coat?


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Dizzie even gets hot here in England!so I get him clipped really short[almost shaved] under his belly,and have his coat thinned out,but I keep a bit of length,like a skirt,and have his face rounded off,and alot thinned out behind his ears,so he looks like he has still got a big coat,but actually it's a cheat!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Based upon my experience cutting the coat down, or way down, doesn't affect the quality of the coat and it does come back when you let it grow out.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Benji's coat is fine, silky and very soft. I have trimmed his coat shorter (1") on his butt. Under his tail, I trimmed it to about 1/2". I notice that the hair is now curlier around his butt and under the tail. When it grows out a little, it has a wave or curl depending on the length. 

I too have shaved Benji and Lizzie's bellies. It keeps them cool. They are in longish puppy cuts.


----------



## Cristina76 (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks everyone... my dad has a mini ausie and he had the dog shaved, for a while, then decided to let it grow out and his hair stuck out everywhere, i never layed down right again... I dont want that to happen to Grizzly. I've been on the puppy cut page, and printed some pics from the dog cut's i like and i'll bring those to the groomer. LOL she'll think i'm crazy... oh well.. 

thanks again


----------

